# some of the girls



## birdguy (Jan 15, 2013)

Here are some of the girls post your flock.....oh and my rooster Maximilian


----------



## birdguy (Jan 15, 2013)

birdguy said:


> Here are some of the girls post your flock.....oh and my rooster Maximilian


One of the barred rock has bad feather quality...i got her like that but they sure are characters


----------



## 7chicks (Jun 29, 2012)

Nice looking crew you have!


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

Very nice. Your barred rock with the feathers are probubly messed up from mating. My barred rock is starting to look ruff since she is one of my roosters favorites.


----------



## Lissa (Oct 23, 2012)

You have a nice looking flock! We love pictures!


----------

